# Weber igrill mini not accurate



## Jay C (Apr 4, 2019)

Not having any luck with the Weber igrill mini. It seems to fire up too quickly to the target temperature. Has not worked grilling chicken leg quarters or smoking chicken thighs. Am I putting in the probe too far?


----------



## kruizer (Apr 4, 2019)

Give their CS a call. They should be able to help.


----------

